# Connect laptop to stereo



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

An article currently in the Tech/Help section of the Chicago Tribune talks about the ability to connect a laptop to a stereo and play Mp3s.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/techn...ug02,1,1861208.column?coll=chi-technology-nav

In it, he says:

_ "Meanwhile, let me suggest a work-around where you use your laptop computer in place of the MP3 player. Laptops, after all, do come with both USB 2.0 ports to accept external hard drives and with RCA pin audio out ports that can easily connect to the red and white audio inputs of a hi-fi system using conversion cords from the likes of Radio Shack."_

Is the RCA audio out jack he's talking about my laptop's connection for headphones, or external speakers? If I run a cable from there to the stereo's AUX connection, won't I be running through the stereo's circuitry, as well as the laptop's?

*JP*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Buy the correct 3.5mm to RCA plug cable, connect the Line-Out, headphone, speaker jack to the inputs of the stereo. Play the MP3 with your favorite player.

Of course you'll be running through the stereo, I thought that was the object of the exercise.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try this link:

http://service.real.com/rhapsody/support.html?section=RhapHomeStereo


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Thank you, *JohnWill*, that's exactly what I want to do.

Thank you, too, *MysticEyes*, that's an excellent resource page.

*JP*


----------

